# rabbit pickup restoration help



## RabbitRock08 (Apr 4, 2017)

I've currently just bought a 1982 VW Rabbit that I'm wanting to completely flip, given the age of the vehicle the dealerships around don't sell parts given how old it is. can someone point me in the right direction on getting parts for this particular truck?


----------



## fuelsparkcompression (Feb 9, 2006)

ecstuning / google search / vortex forums and lots of time and patience


----------

